# Anyone want a swap deal f10 m5 for skyline gtr



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

https://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/565889-...nte-carlo-blue-bmw-approved-car-warranty.html


Pristine car, needs nothing, comes with BMW warranty for complete peace of mind.


will consider deals against skylines


----------

